# Diy incubator



## powderhogg01

Who has built their own incubators? I'm planning one out right now, using an old refrigerator eventually, but starting small with a foam insulation box. I am hoping that some one can turn me towards automatic egg turners and how you made yours.


----------



## LittleWings

I have made a few incubators and hatchers. The first ones I made were plastic ice chest with light bulbs, water heater thermostat and computer fans. They worked just fine but were not big enough. There are a few videos on you tube on how to make them. 
The one I have now has a cabinet made from 3/4" plywood and the heater/fan is from a hand dryer like the ones in public restrooms that blow the water off of your hands. It is a blower heater unit all in one. I ran the fan circuit through a dimmer to slow it down. There is an air duct on the back and air holes to help circulate air. The thermostat is mounted just above the bottom hole right by the fan.
I was fortunate in that I had all of the materials already and didn't have to make one trip to Home Depot. 

The hatcher was made from old cabinet doors and parts from an old LG incubator I had. I just made a new cabinet basically. You can buy all of the heater and thermostat parts on ebay. 

I try to make everything I need like feeders & waterers from whats on hand.


----------



## back2simplelife

LOVE IT LW!!! Wish I had half your talent! Geez.. at this point I would even be ok with an ice chest one! hahaaaa Can't wait to see your babies!!


----------



## powderhogg01

I have all the materials minus the motors.. I was just going to use a heat bulb and fan combo, at least to start with. Having don't that already what is your advice? Start small or build up a proper incubator from the start. 
I have learned with many things its better to go all out the first time, rather than fighting small issues the whole way through with a small start up.


----------



## LittleWings

I started out with cooler-bators. I guess it all depends on how much you want to spend. You can do a light bulb, WH thermostat and computer fan in a foam cooler pretty cheap. They sell some really nice thermostats, hygrometers, humidity systems, heating elements and turners to make a make a much nicer one. $$$$$$
I wish I had more pics of my first one. I used an ice chest and put an egg storage tray in it mounted on a 1/2" piece of pipe. I drilled holes on the inside layer of plastic on 2 sides of the cooler and stuck the pipe in the holes. I mounted an egg turner motor under the pipe on the side of the cooler and rigged up a link bar to the pipe. As the motor turned, the tray rocked. It worked pretty good for a while. The linkage came loose once and dumped all of my eggs, breaking half of them.
In hindsight I wish I would have used a bigger cooler that an automatic egg turner would fit into. They are worth the money. That would hae saved a lot of work. 
I had plans of making a bigger one but it was faster getting the cooler-bator up and going first.

If you have the bucks to go all out then I would do it. I have thought of using an old fridge. One of the small ones from the 50s. Maybe thats the next project 


This is the only pic I have of that cooler with the turner.


----------



## powderhogg01

I am a thrifty guy, but would rather shell out some cash and do it right. Something that can move with me and grow as I need. 
Something along the lines of yours would suffice my needs. Where is the best source for buying the egg turners? eBay?


----------



## LittleWings

ebay is an easy place to find them. They are a little high but it _is _hard to find them. TSC had them here for $29 this Spring. Not sure what your options are up there in the high country.

This is the thermostat that I want to buy for mine next http://www.reptipro.com/reptile-supplies/heating/thermostats/zoo-med-500r-thermostat-with-probe.html


----------



## powderhogg01

As a retile enthusiast, I highly endorse any zoomed stuff. Always well built with animals in mind. I have several tanks that I use zoomed stuff on. 
I will say this about zoomed, they over price. With that said the cheaper stuff is not likely to be animal proof, and I know the zoomed stuff is, and my iguanas are always biting cords and probes, and they never get damaged.


----------



## LittleWings

I'll take that as a good recommendation.


----------



## powderhogg01

You get what you pay for. I exclusively DIY or use zoomed on my tanks. Sadly the computer with all those pictures died, and I have no vivariums running right now.


----------

